# freebsd-update pf rules



## crazychip (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, I get this message from my FreeBSD servers on the nightly freebsd-update cron job.

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-STABLE from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-STABLE from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-STABLE from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
A quick change in the firewall to a pass in/out all quick type configuration fixes that, but I obviously don't want to keep it like that. So what kind of rules do I need to add to my pf.conf?


----------



## crazychip (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi first mod that reads this. Just delete the thread because I figured it out.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2012)

We don't delete threads (unless they're obviously spam). And it would be nice for other people that run into the same issue if you shared your solution. That's how things work on a forum. We're not here to be somebody's personal helpdesk.


----------



## crazychip (Jul 18, 2012)

Okey 
Just to elaborate on my mistake then. I have two servers running at home and got this "problem" on one of them(the other is the gateway.) So I then instantly thought pf when the other one didn't work. 
When I "open" the pf I ran the update in the "wrong" PuTTy window ie. the gateway.
The reason it works there and not on the other server is that the server is running -RELEASE, and the other server uses -STABLE. I noticed that after I made the post.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2012)

Ah, yes. freebsd-update(8) only works on a -RELEASE.

Setting your prompt like this might help avoid the confusion:

```
set prompt = "%{\033]0;%n@%m:%~\007%}%n@%m:%~%# "
```

The "%{\033]0;%n@%m:%~\007%}" bit in the string will set PuTTY's title bar (or any other Xterm compatible terminal).


----------



## crazychip (Jul 19, 2012)

Neat. That has been bugging me for a while now that it doesn't because I could remember seeing it change to show both username and host as I jumped back and forth with root and my own user.

I however use zsh as my default shell. So the set prompt has very little effect.


----------



## crazychip (Jul 19, 2012)

I found a way for ZSH. Adding the following code to .zshrc will update the xterm header with "username@hostname: directory":


```
case $TERM in
    xterm*)
        precmd () {print -Pn "\e]0;%n@%m: %~\a"}
        ;;
esac
```


----------

